# 95 Hardbody Upper Ball Joints



## 95pickup (Jul 22, 2009)

Anyone replaced the Upper Ball Joints on a 95 hardbody 4cyl?

My left one blew out the rubber cover and is poppin when turning wheel to the right.

Wondering if its something I could do, or have to take to a mechanic?


----------



## Keone777 (Sep 24, 2008)

I remember they were much easier than the bottoms. I did em both same time. Couldn't tell you the steps for just the upper ball joints, but I was told that you could possibly just remove the strut and that's it.


----------



## 95pickup (Jul 22, 2009)

ok, no strut.. shock.

the lower ball joints were beyond easy. did them last summer

the upper ball joints are attatched to a upper control-big metal piece.

wondering if their pressed in? looks like thier is 3 bolts holding it to control.

has anyone tried this?

need to replace soon. popping alot


----------



## Keone777 (Sep 24, 2008)

It's not pressed in. I definitely remember that, because like you said, the lower ball joints were stuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck! Did em both same time and the uppers was piece of cake.


----------



## 95pickup (Jul 22, 2009)

I had just heard their pressed in and a bitch to get out.

The lowers only need a ball joint seperator and thats it.

The uppers look harder to remove. 

thanks
jason:waving:


----------



## 95pickup (Jul 22, 2009)

ooppss!
i replaced the tie-rod ends
not the ball joints....:wtf:

damn....


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

On a 2wd, lower b-joint, they are not meant to come out, replace the arm. Might try a 4wd shop, I dont know if they make a bolt in replacement or not, it would require some fab work. On a 4wd they bolt in. The uppers also bolt in, 2wd & 4wd


----------

